# Anyone run a traditonal tractor with front mounted discbine?



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Anyone have a tractor with front PTO and 3pt with a front discbine?
Not a SP discbine.
I have some questions if anyone does.


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

Following. Have a neighbor that wants to do the same with bidirectional


----------



## sixtyninegmc (Jul 20, 2011)

A good friend of mine cuts with a discbine head on the front of a TV145 bidirectional, but that is not quite a "traditional" tractor.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm looking for information and have a bunch of questions about front mount mowers.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Have a friend that runs a Bi-Di with a front mounted disc mower and has a 3pt mounted disc mower behind it.Cuts about 15' at a time


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

My contact in western PA has seen a few that push one and pull another. Apparently works okay on reasonably level ground but things get tricky on a side slope. One problem with a front mount mower is the lack of width between the tractor tires compared to an SP machine. I have seen a few front mount mowers for sale and they looked pretty affordable (used). Take a look on Youtube?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Gearclash said:


> My contact in western PA has seen a few that push one and pull another. Apparently works okay on reasonably level ground but things get tricky on a side slope. One problem with a front mount mower is the lack of width between the tractor tires compared to an SP machine. I have seen a few front mount mowers for sale and they looked pretty affordable (used). Take a look on Youtube?


It must work for my friend he cuts about 70 miles of road ditches twice a year.I thought it was the ideal setup for ditches so you could follow the ditch contour.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Got as far as pricing the hitch and pto in canada/US and in UK, cost was 6000-8000$ for that part. I wanted it so I could run a snowblower upfront in the winter.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

It isn't going to steer like a self propelled, I would think the rear tires would run over hay when making turns while opening up the field.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah you also loose advantage of PT disc hanging out to side cutting under trees.....


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

Before the triple mounted mowers there was a custom guy that ran a disc header on a 7810. Thought he liked it alright too but don't know anymore details. It was not a Deere 3 point for the front. There was another farm that ran a 9030 bisexual with a front real head and pulltype behind. With small fields it was a cluster to run so I heard. Turning around was a handful of levers.


----------

